# Мобильная связь > Мобильная связь >  Справедливые мнения

## rukin

Нуждаюсь в справедливых мнениях по поводу смартфона Padfone S. О нём ещё мало чего известно, ибо его нет у нас в продаже, но может кто осведомлён о его качестве и работе? Стоит ли брать его вообще?

----------


## Gamerr

Характеристики то хороши, посмотрим что с ценой будет, тогда уже можно будет говорить по существу.

----------


## Garg

Он же ещё у нас вроде даже не продаётся. Так что мнение можно только по хар-кам делать, да по видео с computex. И надеюсь у нас он будет с док-станцией продаваться, а иначе не круто будет.

----------


## Gamerr

А юзал кто асусы, насколько хороша энергоэффективность и сама работа смарта, оболочка?

----------


## darvin

я и смотрю padfone только потому, что zenfone очень понравились по работе, а тем более оболочка

----------


## Gamerr

> я и смотрю padfone только потому, что zenfone очень понравились по работе, а тем более оболочка


Зены не дотягивают до этого смарта, все таки бюджетники. Тут история куда интересней.

----------


## avatarchik

Прекрасный смартфон

----------


## Garg

Уже была оф. презентация и цена известна. Читаем, если интересует:
http://4pda.ru/2014/09/30/178652/

----------


## Dentem

Так он уже и в продаже у нас есть, так что кому понравился этот ASUS, можете смело его приобретать!

----------


## Mexex

Тоже понравился данный смарт, он получается сейчас самый топовый по железу из линейки asus, или есть еще что-то более мощное?

----------


## Dentem

На данный момент у ASUS более топового ничего нет, но они могут что-нибудь выпустить в любой момент;)

----------


## Mexex

> На данный момент у ASUS более топового ничего нет, но они могут что-нибудь выпустить в любой момент;)


Получается это их флагман на данный момент, думаю пока он продается на вряд ли быстро что-то новое появится.

----------


## Dentem

Всё возможно, может что-то и появится, но рано об этом говорить, этот ASUS PadFone только 2 дня назад начал продаваться и ещё не до всех городов нашей родины он успел дойти!

----------


## Deus Ex

хотя бы обзор какой появился, а так пока только общие впечатления о смарте

----------


## Dentem

Но хоть хорошо то, что эти общие впечатления довольно положительные!

----------


## Михаил29

Неплохо!

----------


## Mexex

> хотя бы обзор какой появился, а так пока только общие впечатления о смарте


Кстати да, на том же ютубе нет ни одного русскоязычного видео о нем, хотя он уже в продаже пару дней.

----------


## Михаил29

Воистину!

----------


## Garg

Так и обзоров текстовых ещё нет. Так только, перечисление характеристик. Ждать надо)

----------


## Dentem

Ну так буквально на неделе должны быть достаточно хорошие обзоры по ASUS!

----------


## Mexex

> Ну так буквально на неделе должны быть достаточно хорошие обзоры по ASUS!


Вот небольшой первоначальный осмотр нашел: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xah065yRu_A

----------


## Dentem

Нормальный такой осмотр, но хотелось бы уже увидеть полноценный обзор на этот смарт, особенно насколько хорошо он работает с док-станцией!

----------


## darvin

нуужен обзор с тестами и цифрами, а именно по поводу автономности и производительности и желательно камеры

----------


## Garg

Об автономности можно по емкости батареи и процу судить, в принципе. А насчет камеры, то вроде не днс кидали фотку в обсуждение.

----------


## Spoiler

> Об автономности можно по емкости батареи и процу судить, в принципе. А насчет камеры, то вроде не днс кидали фотку в обсуждение.


В характеристиках (  http://4pda.ru/2014/09/30/178652/  )  указана камера в 13 мп PixelMaster , в чём особенность этой подписи не подскажете ?

----------


## Dentem

Что это название самой камеры и оптики в частности, это не ново, большинство производителей тоже подписывает свои камеры у смартфонов!

----------


## Deus Ex

PixelMaster это программная технология обработки полученного снимка

----------

